
Cambridge Analytica’s Virtual Currency Plans - bmahmood
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/17/technology/cambridge-analytica-initial-coin-offering.html
======
JumpCrisscross
Could we get the title (currently, "Cambridge Analytica planning ICO") fixed
to the article's own ("Inside Cambridge Analytica’s Virtual Currency Plans")?

The HN title (as of now) implies an upcoming ICO. Yet the article [1] says
"Brittany Kaiser...left Cambridge Analytica in February and has been sharply
critical of the company since then" and that "as far as she knows, the coin
offering has not moved forward."

EDIT: Thank you

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/17/technology/cambridge-
anal...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/17/technology/cambridge-analytica-
initial-coin-offering.html)

~~~
dang
Sure. Title changed from "Cambridge Analytica planned an ICO".

~~~
JumpCrisscross
Whoops, misread. My apologies.

~~~
64738
No worries, you had it right. My news reader still shows the title as
"Cambridge Analytica planning ICO".

------
adamnemecek
The writing staff of reality should be fired. This is just like really bad
writing at this point.

------
powmedia
“We’re going to see a new type of economy emerging where people can start to
take ownership of their data and monetize on their data. And that is only
possible through the blockchain.”

\- What about the blockchain makes this possible? What's stopping another
company from getting access to your data and then simply selling it on to
others?

------
ocdtrekkie
The funny thing is, due to the fact that they are now a worldwide household
name... it'd probably bring in some serious cash...

Title should probably indicate better that these plans are not brand new, from
the article it seems they've been working on it for a while.

------
gringoDan
This is the most 2018 headline I've ever seen.

------
pgodzin
> The goal of Cambridge Analytica’s own coin offering? Raise money that would
> pay for the creation of a system to help people store and sell their online
> personal data to advertisers, Brittany Kaiser, a former Cambridge Analytica
> employee, said in an interview. The idea was to protect information from
> more or less what the firm did when it obtained the personal data of up to
> 87 million Facebook users.

Wow.

------
fake-name
Because _of course_ they are.

~~~
rdiddly
_[checks calendar]_ Nope, not April 1st...

------
logfromblammo
Oh, good. With all their recent press, I wasn't sure whether they were engaged
in any legitimate business ventures.

Now I can be certain that they are not.

------
macawfish
"Blockchain will change the world," they said.

But if we aren't careful, blockchain might just end up _chaining_ the world
instead.

------
glup
I think CA doing an ICO might be the PR equivalent of a squid spewing ink
everywhere. I hope this doesn't work.

------
decision_tree
> "Who knows more about the usage of personal data than Cambridge Analytica?"
> Ms. Kaiser said.

This has to be a joke.

------
csisvunit
Another way for Russia to fund their attack on democracy. How is this company
still in existence?

------
philfrasty
they „pull a Kodak“ [1]

[1]
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pull%20a%20K...](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pull%20a%20Kodak)

------
stillbourne
Who wants a bunch of money to disappear down a hole?

------
tbodt
No.

~~~
Froyoh
Yes.

------
auvi
i quickly checked whether it is april 1 today. no it is not./s

